# Big Island -- What would be a good car rental charge?



## Cathyb (Sep 3, 2009)

Fellow Tuggers!  We'll be needing a one week rental of a Compact car in July 2010 in Hawaii (Big Island).  Was curious what Tuggers are paying these days for 2010 weekly rentals and the company they are using.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 3, 2009)

Take a look at hotwire.com and carrentals.com and see what they are asking.  You can also take a look at priceline.com.  If those sites are charging more than you'd like to pay, you can always put in a bid on priceline.  You can also take a look at the usual travel sites like expedia, kayak, etc.

Sue


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Cathy! 
we'll be there too - and we also will need a car.  Will be watching for this answer too.
Thanks for posting, hope to meet you??
JOAN


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 3, 2009)

Joan - when and where are you staying?   Falmouth:  It always seems like Tuggers get better rates than Expedia, etc.  I will check them out, though, thank you.


----------



## kwilson (Sep 3, 2009)

We booked 2 weeks on Hawaii (Kona)in May, 09 from Thrifty for $170 plus tax per week.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 3, 2009)

My sister just rented a car for my nephew for October 2009 through Thrifty.  I'm guessing it was a compact and she said the price was around $180 (includes everything).  I think she went through http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/

When we rent on the Big Island we use Avis, but I get a corporate discount with them and generally that gives me the best pricing.


----------



## BevL (Sep 4, 2009)

We've always found our best price to be using Alamo through Costco.  Rent one now and then watch for a better price.  No penalty to cancel a car rental.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 4, 2009)

We fly over to Kona tomorrow and had a $133 for the week booked 2/21/09 with Budget through AARP.  I subsequently got an offer through Delta Sky Miles for quad the mileage and a 40% rate discount (also with Budget).  With discount, the rate will be $129 for the week, which was booked just last week.  All rentals were/are for a midsize car.

p.s.  Our week here on Oahu was $145 for the week also with the Delta Sky Miles promo, and included free spouse on the rental agreement.


----------



## thheath (Sep 4, 2009)

Luanne said:


> My sister just rented a car for my nephew for October 2009 through Thrifty.  I'm guessing it was a compact and she said the price was around $180 (includes everything).  I think she went through http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/
> 
> When we rent on the Big Island we use Avis, but I get a corporate discount with them and generally that gives me the best pricing.



I concur about www.discounthawaiicarrental.com.  I was able to rent a full size car for 8 days for $248 out of Hilo (ITO) for October.  The best previous rate I had been able to find was $252 for a compact.  I'd tried links through AARP, COSTCO, the airlines and bid with priceline.com until I got tired.  This company books with the big 5 and you can cancel if needed (no CC required for reservation).  My son booked a soft top jeep through them for half the rate of anywhere else.  Kona (KOA) might even be cheaper.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 4, 2009)

Our best rate  JEEP Wrangler 1o days $320


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Cathy and Joan,
 We'll be there also in July, July 9 at Kona Hawaiian Resort and the 16th at Paniolo Green. Hope we can get together.
Liz


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 5, 2009)

timeshare von:  Does AARP have a special code?  We are members of that 'youngsters grouu'


----------



## gwenco (Sep 5, 2009)

*Hotwire - $283 for a 8 day mini-van rental*

Hertz - BI. for May 31 - June 7th , :whoopie: 2010. Cheap!


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 5, 2009)

liz: a match!  We are at Kona Hawaiian from July 9-16 also; flying in from Maui.  Would love to arrange a TUG get-together with all Tuggers on Big Island during that week


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 5, 2009)

BevL - Unless I am doing something wrong, Costco isn't producing prices for the July timeframe.  The reservations end 12/31/09.  Please correct me if I am not hitting the right buttons


----------



## Hoc (Sep 6, 2009)

First week of August, I got a Compact through Enterprise for $198 for the week (including all taxes and other fees).  Went through www.hawaiicarrentals.net.


----------



## thheath (Sep 6, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> timeshare von:  Does AARP have a special code?  We are members of that 'youngsters grouu'



You have to access the rental company websites (& discount) through the AARP website.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 6, 2009)

liz: Have you stayed at Kona Hawaiian before?  If so, do they honor your calling and asking for specific buildings?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 6, 2009)

thheath said:


> You have to access the rental company websites (& discount) through the AARP website.



This is correct - through their "travel" page I believe it is.  They auto fill in the discount codes when making the reservation request.  It also requires your AARP membership number to access member rates.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 6, 2009)

thank you for the AARP info!


----------



## Emi (Sep 6, 2009)

Prices have gone up substantially this year. We usually find the best prices at Alamo through Costco. We reserve it and then check back for specials. Over the last couple of years, Alamo has a Hawaii Promo 3 to 6 months before the rental date. If you go through Costco, you get the $25 to $35 discount but not on the Hawaii rate. So, check Alamo specials through the Alamo website and if they have a Hawaii Promo, copy down the rate code and key it in going through Costco website. If it works, you can double dip.

If it is never comes down enough to your liking, you can do Priceline a month or two before you go. There is no refund reserving through Priceline. I usually check rates on Hotwire and bid 20% less on Priceline.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 7, 2009)

*July TUGGers stay*

Hey Cathy and LIz
we will be at KOna Hawaiian June 18-23 and Mauna Loa June 23-July 2, then we go to Kauai for 2 weeks and then back to the BI at Kona Hawaiian Resort from July 16-30..


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 7, 2009)

ronandjoan:  We JUST miss you at Kona -- we leave the day you arrive -- maybe next time?


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 7, 2009)

*Best price I have found is Hotwire*

Cathy, I was afraid of that.

Have you found a good price for a rental car yet?


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 14, 2009)

I had searched Costco, hotwire, etc and even bid on Priceline and I cant beat the rates Ive got.  

http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/  has become my first place to shop for cars, before I always used Costco. 

Oct. 3-10 Lihue Jeep Wranger 266.43 That was booked months ago and I used Costco w/$25 discount code. 

Oct 10-17 Midsize car through http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/  using Thrifty $210.39  I booked that one just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## thheath (Sep 14, 2009)

talkamotta said:


> I had searched Costco, hotwire, etc and even bid on Priceline and I cant beat the rates Ive got.
> 
> http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/  has become my first place to shop for cars, before I always used Costco.
> 
> ...



I agree, for now they are the cheapest I've found.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 14, 2009)

ronandjoan said:


> Cathy, I was afraid of that.
> 
> Have you found a good price for a rental car yet?


ronandjoan: Best price so far for a compact car is $299.50 (incl taxes/fees) for 7 day,6hr for our July 9-16 using BCD X797736.  How about you -- have you found a better deal?


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 14, 2009)

hoc: Which Hwaiian island?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 14, 2009)

I haven't started looking for car or airfare yet. Will probably use American Express points through Hawaiian air, although we got some probably useless "free" trip from Welk, if we go Tuesday and leave 2 days later on Thursday. Cathy, I have never stayed at Kona Hawaiian Resort, but I will be calling them a couple weeks before to request a top floor unit for quiet. Joan, we will be up north in Waikoloa that week of the 16th. Maybe you'd like to join us for a beach day up there?
Liz


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 30, 2009)

Liz,
sounds great to meet!
more later
JOAN


----------



## Kona Lovers (Oct 4, 2009)

Are these prices with or without the loss/damage waiver?  How many of you buy this coverage?

Marty


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 4, 2009)

Update:  Thru AARP I have a Compact car for $248.36 (incl tax & fees) for July 9-16 -- a little more than a week due to late flight home.

Think the cost will go any lower Tuggers for a summer week???


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Oct 4, 2009)

I have just had sero luck historically with priceline and car rentals.
Our last trip to the BI, we got a great deal with Budget.
Make sure to check the car rental car companies themselves. Sometimes they have limited time offers, and it is worthwhile to check it out!!


----------



## Elli (Oct 5, 2009)

Kona Lovers said:


> Are these prices with or without the loss/damage waiver?  How many of you buy this coverage?
> 
> Marty


Don't you have a credit card that covers loss/damage waiver?  I do, and never have to pay extra for this coverage, which is fairly high.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 5, 2009)

aaron: Great idea, thanks!


----------

